# Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - NIGHT 2



## Adriane (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - NIGHT 2*

*GM's Notice: *You have until 22:00 GMT-5, 12 November 2010 for night actions!

*Death Toll*
Night 0: Nobody
Day 1: Kammington and Hidan, for not actually existing in the first place.
Night 1: Li'l Dwagie was murdered. Mike the Foxhog and FallOut Blade (inactivity) committed suicide.
Day 2: Walker was barely lynched.

*PokéMafia III*
~ FIFTH GENERATION ~

*Da Rules*


This game has _secret roles_, meaning there is no public list of roles included in the game. That said, the exact number of mafia and innocents is a mystery.
To keep the guesswork to a minimum, you can consult my list of #mafia roles here. These are the roles I use in my games, and you won't find anything not on that list in this game. This is not to say I've used every role on that list, however!
_There is to be no out-of-thread communication_. The mafia don(s) and their cronies are of course exempt from this rule. If there is a Lover, they may also converse with their partner apart from the game.
_Inactivity Clause__: _I'm implementing an inactivity clause this go around. Basically, you get two strikes: the first time you forget a night action, it is merely skipped. The second time you miss a night action, you will commit suicide and be revealed as one of the next day's dead (the suicide will be apparent.) If your role has an *optional* night action: if you do not wish to use your action that night, please PM me saying so. This lets me know you're paying attention to the game.
Order of night actions: 1. Disablers, 2. Shufflers, 3. Protectors, 4. Killers. Inquiry-based actions are not disabled/shuffled and are responded to immediately. If there is an alien, a friendly "kill" (e.g. overdose, vigilante strike) will activate them. If there is a terrorist, exploding an active alien will satisfy their day-kill requirement.
If there is an alien, they will be notified upon activation.
If there is a magician, they will be notified when their copy is destroyed.
Day phases will last approximately 48 hours. Night phases will last approximately 24-36.
Please don't hesitate to ask any additional questions you may have! Also bear in mind that nothing in the rules are indicative towards actual roles in the game.
Upon death, players will discover the dead's Pokémon, but not their role. Inspectors/Spies, if there are any, will learn if they are *mafia* or *innocent* with their inspections. Mafia-aligned players that aren't killers appear innocent to Inspectors and mafia to Spies.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - NIGHT 0*

Day 1

Murmurs from the crowd of seventeen guests flushed through the great hall, echoing off demoralisingly ornate pillars constructed with otherworldly stone. A tall, handsome man rose from his throne at the far eastern end of the room, enveloped in a sudden sinister light as if on cue.​ 
_"Allow me to cordially welcome you all to my palace, my guests... my friends!" 
_​ 
The room grew silent. Who was this man? He certainly looked charming enough, but was he to be trusted...?​ 
_ "You are naturally curious as to why I've invited you all here..." 
_
 He did a sort of dainty twirl, his cloak fluttering elegantly behind.​ 
_"Just think of it as an... __experiment."
_​ 
Sudden murmurs again, with exchanges of nervous glances.​ 
_"Now, now, there's no need to worry... I'm sure you'll all get along just fine." 
_​ 
He gave a genuine smile.​ 
_"I trust you all found your bedrooms to your liking? Please, do anything you like to make yourself feel at home... and stay as long as you'd like! Teehee..."_​ 
And with another twirl, he walked slowly past the group and off into an illusory distance...

~*~

*Nobody has died*. 

You have approximately 48 hours for discussion and to decide on a candidate for lynching.
If you failed to report a night action, you have been warned.​


----------



## nastypass (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

N has no face

Well, cue the awkward day-one-with-few-leads discussion.  We could have any number of causes for no deaths here:  doctor, alien, roleblock...  No real way of telling, honestly, unless an oracle has something they'd like to share (note: please don't do so unless you know we're about to, like, lynch an active alien or some such.  information roles tend to be targets).


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

Well...yah. 

I'm pretty much posting for the sake of not getting in the way of "They haven't posted but they've looked! Destroy them! Destroy them now!" strategy.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

I personally think the mafia didn't send in their night action. Although the note at the bottom could mean anything.


----------



## Mai (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

I personally don't think the mafia forgot. The note could mean anything. Nobody might've forgot at all, or some other role could've too.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*



Animorph said:


> Well...yah.
> 
> I'm pretty much posting for the sake of not getting in the way of "They haven't posted but they've looked! Destroy them! Destroy them now!" strategy.


That can occasionally backfire :p

But yeah, day 1, no leads, yaddah yaddah.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

Huh. What's with all the night zero lack of deaths in mafia lately?

But yeah. Nothing to go on, etc.


----------



## .... (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

Absolutely nothing to go on.

Gah.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

...This is absurdly redundant, but seriously?.. Nothing?..
I'm just going to go out on a limb here and guess that nobody is going to dig up any reasonable evidence towards a lynch.. voting to *Abstain* until we have something to actually go on.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

with no information, let's just consider the parameters! how many mafia are likely in 18-person games? five or six?


----------



## Autumn (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

*abstain.* Lack of evidence to go on is always painful...


----------



## nastypass (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*



sreservoir said:


> with no information, let's just consider the parameters! how many mafia are likely in 18-person games? five or six?


Whoah, five or six?  I wouldn't really guess _that_ high; maybe three or four?  Anyway, I think we can afford to go with *no lynch* (ugh why is abstain the standard :( no lynch makes much more sense!) today and there's probably not going to be anything major going on today.

Unrelatedly, I think that figuring out how many mafiosi we're dealing with would be a good line of questioning for any oracles out there, if they can't think of anything.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

*Abstaining*. Lack of deaths on night zero never provides any leads.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

*Abstaining.*


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*



Walker said:


> Whoah, five or six?  I wouldn't really guess _that_ high; maybe three or four?  Anyway, I think we can afford to go with *no lynch* (ugh why is abstain the standard :( no lynch makes much more sense!) today and there's probably not going to be anything major going on today.


I would guess liberally just because it's usually better to overestimate than underestimate.



> Unrelatedly, I think that figuring out how many mafiosi we're dealing with would be a good line of questioning for any oracles out there, if they can't think of anything.


but at this point, without significantly more to do, oracles will probably be more concerned with aliens than with mafia count. and considering it's fully possible to have a drug dealer or voodooist or mafia roleblocker to jam it, doc+oracle or doc+cop doesn't work.

also *Vixie*.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

^...Are you voting for the gamemaster to be lynched?

I'll *Abstain*


----------



## Mai (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

Mutiny!


----------



## RavenMarkku (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*



> also *Vixie.*


...wha

I'm gonna jump on the bandwagon here because we have no leads. *Abstain.*


----------



## nastypass (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

*Vixie*

escapism is best ism


----------



## Superbird (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

You people are weirdos. 

*Abstain/lynch Vixie*

...I assume they're the same thing?


----------



## Mai (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

MUTINY 

                       MUTINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY!

FIGHT THE POWER!


*LYNCH VIXIE*

SHE'S A VIXEN

LET THIS GAME NEVER END

WE SHALL DEFEND

OURSELVES FROM THIS _HORRID_ QUEEEEEN

SO WE SHALL *ABSTAIN*

UNTIL WE OBTAIN 

INCRIMINATING EVIDENCE

AGAINST THE MAFIA

*LYNCH VIXIE*

Lynch the chessmaster! Yeah!


Please don't kill me my lyrics are horrible and Vixie does not need to dieeeeee....


----------



## .... (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

^ o-o

*Abstain.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

I never got my role PM.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*

I once played a real life game of Mafia where the game master decided he would be the Mafia and nobody in the actual game was.

if that's not what you're going for, I'm massively confused


----------



## Adriane (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 1*



Kammington said:


> I never got my role PM.


...that would be because you and Hidan signed up after I assigned roles. Sorry, but I can't exactly throw you into the game after I've already made it :\ 

Also as I just got back from performing in a concert and I'm practically sweating my dress off, skipping flavour GMing for now and just sending you all off to bed. _Bon noir!_

*Nobody was lynched*.
You have approximately 24 hours for night actions.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - NIGHT 1*

Day 2

The sun rose over the palace, and brilliant light shone through the impressive stained-glass panes, illuminating the illustrious great hall. The guests gradually rose from their slumbers, one by one, taking their seats at an impressively large breakfast table.​ 
_"Good morning, my wonderful companions!" 
_​ 
Their host had been awake for hours already, seated upon his throne. After a quick glance at the table, his usual cheery expression had been washed away, replaced with a spot of sadness.​ 
_ "There were seventeen of you... I only see fourteen of you here. Where are the others?" 
_
   After a quick role call, it had been determined that _Li'l Dwagie_, _Mike the Foxhog, _and _FallOut Blade_ weren't present for breakfast. The guests' host grew noticeably worried.​ 
_"Perhaps they're just late sleepers__...? Maybe we should go check on them..."
_​ 
And so, a small group of volunteers went to each of the missing guests' rooms to see if they were there. They first visited Mike the Foxhog's, only to discover his room was locked. "Do you hear him? Or anything?" one of the guests whispered, but not a sound emanated from their friend's room. "Let's move on, then..."

The group checked Li'l Dwagie's room next; and what they were to find there was beyond shocking -- not only was Li'l Dwagie there lying in her bed, lying next to her was Mike the Foxhog. The actually-shocking part was that they were both soaked in pools of their own blood. "They're... they're dead!!" "Do you think they were...? And then...?" "No, it wasn't one killer at one time... look, she has a gunshot wound and he was stabbed!" 

The group exchanged worried looks and whispered amongst themselves, wondering what to do. "D'ya think the same thing happened to FallOut Blade?" "Stay here in case the killer tries to come back; I'll go check on him." One of the guests dashed to the room where FallOut Blade slept. His door was unlocked, so they barged right in; only the room itself was empty. They noticed the balcony door wide open and stepped outside -- and there they saw dangling off the side, choked by a bedspread noose, the motionless body of FallOut Blade. "Oh, no... no... I've got to tell the others...!"

* * *

Silence reigned in the great hall, a solemn face for every guest and their host. ​ 
_"Disaster has stricken here at my castle... and only on the second day..."_​ 
It looked as if he were about to cry at any moment.

_"The killer may still be afoot... the killer may be one of you! I advise you all to work together to stay safe... and if you do find them, please notify me straight away..."

_After a signature twirl, the boy resumed his seat on the throne.​ 
~*~

*Li'l Dwagie was killed. She was MAMANBOU.
Mike the Foxhog committed suicide. He was TAMAGETAKE.
FallOut Blade committed suicide due to inactivity. He was DESUKAAN.
* 
You have approximately 48 hours for discussion and to decide on a candidate for lynching.
If you failed to report a night action, you have been warned.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

...well darn. Three innocents dead.
One due to inactivity, maybe the other two were lover deaths...? I dunno. Secret roles make this all that harder.


----------



## .... (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - NIGHT 1*



> Li'l Dwagie was killed.  She was MAMANBOU.


Lover..?



> Mike the Foxhog committed suicide. He was TAMAGETAKE.


I'm thinking roleblocker of any sort.



> FallOut Blade committed suicide _due to inactivity_. He was DESUKAAN.


 ...no freakin' idea.

So three of us down, mafia still at large.

Might want to lynch.


----------



## Mai (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

IT WAS VIXIE

But yeah. Li'l Dwagie being Mamanbou, we might have lost a healer, not only three innocents.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

I'm really guessing Mamanbou was lover; after all, Mike the Foxhog committed suicide, and when there are multiple deaths it's quite likely it's lover. And, you know. Heart-shaped. It's kind of obvious.

I _would_ have thought, thanks to discussions in #tcod about a potential fifth-gen mafia, that Desukaan would be a cultist of some sort: recruits players to be mummies during the night. However, since that's not on Vixie's universal role list, the only one that really makes sense to me is Voodoo Artist, and even then only moderately. :/

...Anyway, because I'm not sure how long I'll survive in this game anyway: I am Bachuru, an inspector. sreservoir is innocent, Walker is mafia. Walker could be an active alien, but knowing this is better than nothing.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

res, innocent for once?! What an unexpected development!

*cough* But if Walker has the possibility of being active alien, should we even bother lynching?


----------



## Superbird (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

Well, it could be terrorist, but that's beside the point. I think Mamanbou was Lover, and it was a lover death. Just a mafia kill. But they aimed well...


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

it is unfortunate, therefore, that we have an active alien, and the number of mafia-aligned players we have is four or greater.

butterfree: was your walker inspection during N0 or N1? if N0, we can safely lynch him.

EDIT: screw that vixie made mistakes, so *Walker*.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

Unfortunately, I inspected you in the order I listed you - first you, then Walker. :/ What do you mean by mistakes, though?


----------



## Autumn (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*



sreservoir said:


> it is unfortunate, therefore, that we have an active alien, and the number of mafia-aligned players we have is four or greater.


out of curiosity, are you stating this as a fact? If you are, how do you know?


----------



## nastypass (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

Really don't know what to say here!  Uhh, I'm Maggyo (innocent roleblock)?  I targeted Butterfree on N0, so it's entirely possible that Butterfree and sreservoir are both mafia.  I have no clue why they'd claim inspector, of all things, and target me.  :c  I'm sure that if I were mafia I would have royally fucked up by now, as most people who've seen me in #mafia would agree.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*



Butterfree said:


> Unfortunately, I inspected you in the order I listed you - first you, then Walker. :/ What do you mean by mistakes, though?


I asked for active alien, and she thought I asked about alive.



Leafpool said:


> out of curiosity, are you stating this as a fact? If you are, how do you know?


this is fact. because I am... bouncy-looking thing thing that smokes all day and all night, mushaana.



Walker said:


> Really don't know what to say here!  Uhh, I'm Maggyo (innocent roleblock)?  I targeted Butterfree on N0, so it's entirely possible that Butterfree and sreservoir are both mafia.  I have no clue why they'd claim inspector, of all things, and target me.  :c  I'm sure that if I were mafia I would have royally fucked up by now, as most people who've seen me in #mafia would agree.


maybe you didn't screw up this time and are using it as an excuse!

or maybe you're just not the mafia don and someone else /didn't/ screw up.


----------



## nastypass (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*



sreservoir said:


> maybe you didn't screw up this time and are using it as an excuse!


I think you're underestimating just how exceptionally awful I am as a mafioso.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*



Walker said:


> I think you're underestimating just how exceptionally awful I am as a mafioso.


maybe you're overestimating how awful you are as a mafioso.


----------



## nastypass (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*



sreservoir said:


> maybe you're overestimating how awful you are as a mafioso.


maybe you're overestimating my capacity to overestimate!


----------



## Autumn (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

Walker's coming off as trying-not-to-be-suspicious-on-purpose-but-is-really-obfuscating-stupidity. If res is right about the existence of active alien, and if Butterfree is really inspector who saw that Walker was mafia, Walker seems like alien to me.

but on the other hand this game is confusing me.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

there is no active alien. there is a living alien, though, although I'm not actually supposed to know that.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

Well, we obviously don't want to lync Walker...the healers could, if possible, take him out though if they combined forces.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*



Animorph said:


> Well, we obviously don't want to lync Walker...the healers could, if possible, take him out though if they combined forces.


Well, according to res there is no active alien, so there's no problem taking Walker out now (though that only applies if Butterfree's telling the truth, not Walker). And I don't really know who to believe.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

kill walker today, doctors heal either me or butterfree, others go rooting for clues; if walker wasn't mafia, kill butterfree, else we'll figure stuff out some other time?


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*



sreservoir said:


> kill walker today, doctors heal either me or butterfree, others go rooting for clues; if walker wasn't mafia, kill butterfree, else we'll figure stuff out some other time?


Agree with this. I will take the fall if he is not mafia. If he's activated alien, blame res.

*Walker*.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

if he's activated alien, there's no use in blaming me because the game will be gone.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

I dunno...just doesn't feel right. 

*Abstain*


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

why doesn't it feel right?


----------



## Mai (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

Maybe because Butterfree roleclaimed inspector on day two? Even though she has reason to fear she'll survive for long, I'm not sure about her. I'm also afraid that even if Butterfree is really inspector that Walker might be alien. I don't know, so I guess I won't vote at all for now.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

_*[size=+2]ALIEN IS NOT ACTIVE[/size]*_

there, was that so hard to understand?


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

I roleclaimed because I inspected someone as mafia. While there are probably several mafia members in this game and the risk of revealing myself having only discovered one of them is significant (especially with the potential for a mafia doctor), I feel that that risk is lesser than the risk of dying without managing to reveal this important information at all.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

*Abstain*

I say we don't do it now, and hope the vigilante does something.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

dammit /why/. we don't even know if a vig exists!


----------



## nastypass (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

I think I'll go with *no lynch* for much the same reasons as Animorph and Superbird.  Well, that, and I'd rather not die.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

Goddamn it, you guys. There is no active alien. Absolutely no party benefits from wrongly claiming there to be no active alien except an actual active alien, which in that case would be res! (Ignoring, for the moment, the fact that he isn't since I inspected him as innocent.) _Why not_ lynch Walker, seriously. @_@ You're just giving the mafia another free kill! Abstaining is for when there are absolutely no leads and you'd just be randomly lynching someone who's highly likely to be innocent or alien. You have a _great_ lead, and you're choosing not to act on it for some half-assed reasons that seem like you didn't even read the thread? What the hell.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

Fine then. *Withdraw*. Whatever you say then.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

as suspicious as I am (of this game in general) I think that perhaps *lynching Walker* might be a good way to go.

if I'm wrong then... I'm wrong. D:


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

withdraw is still the wrong answer. your score remains at 0.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

What I mean to say is that I take back my nomination to Abstain. That's all. I personally don't want to Lynch Walker, but I won't stop you all from doing it.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

why don't you want to?


----------



## Superbird (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

How many healers do we have in this game again?


----------



## Adriane (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Pokémafia III - 5th Gen - DAY 2*

Despite Walker and Superbird's attempts to convince the guests to play defensively, Leafpool, Butterfree, and sreservoir decide otherwise. 

Suddenly, a tall man in a thick cloak appeared. He looked a great deal like their host, only older and, well, less friendly-looking.

*I am not here, but there... I am not anywhere, for I am everywhere...

*Before the guests could utter a word, he raised an axe which seemed to  have was not apparent before and cleft Walker cleanly in two.
*
I see the darkness in your hearts. It lives in all of us. This man did not belong here. Do not hesitate to believe you do, either.

*The man vanished, and the guests were speechless and still.

~ * ~

*Walker has been lynched. He was GENOSEKUTO.
*You have approximately 24 hours for night actions.​


----------

